# يا رب، انت الرحمه اللامحدودة،



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب، انت الرحمه اللامحدودة، 
وكنز عطفك لا ينتهي،
 تطلع فينا بنظرة حنان ومحبة،
 ضاعف في قلبنا أعمال رحمتك، 
حتى لا يدخل على قلبنا اليأس،
 رغم التجارب ورغم الصعوبات 
التي نصطدم فيها بحياتنا، 
خلينا نخضع بثقة الابناء
 للارادة المقدسة بحياتنا الى الابـد -
 آمــين .






​


----------



## اليعازر (22 أغسطس 2012)

آمين..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أغسطس 2012)

صلاة جميلة ومباركة


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2012)

*آمين آمين آمين
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين..


 ميرسي استاذ اليعازرلمرورك الجميل
 ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة جميلة ومباركة


 امين
ميرسى لمرورك حبيب يسوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين*​
> 
> *شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا*​




 نورت الموضوع اشكرك جدا اخي النهيسى
 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

أمييييييييين
ميرسي كتييييييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمييييييييين
> 
> ميرسي كتييييييير حببتي
> ربنا يباركك​



 ميرسى حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك ويسعد قلبك ​


----------

